
How do you know you have a good idea? - seagertp
https://medium.com/@seagertp/how-do-you-know-you-have-a-good-idea-5a578987f064
======
fnord77
> invented by Xerox Corp at PARC in the 1970s

The mouse was invented at SRI:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Computer_mouse#History](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Computer_mouse#History)

~~~
seagertp
Thanks for the correction. Fixed.

------
verdverm
Demand is usually a good metric, asking the 3Fs not so much...

~~~
seagertp
Here's a sequel to "How do you know..." that relates to gauging demand
[https://medium.com/@seagertp/pretotype-prototype-and-
protopr...](https://medium.com/@seagertp/pretotype-prototype-and-protoproduct-
your-ten-cent-idea-into-a-million-dollar-product-360c78457ac)

